# Applying EQ filter, get worst response: what's wrong?



## AcarSterminator (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi,
I'm trying put EQ filter data in my DEQ2496 and see what's change in REW measure.
Seems something wrong in my operation: the result is worst then the measure with no equalize.

Original measure








Measure with EQ filter data put in DEQ2496








These are data I put manually in the equaliser









Where am I wrong?

Thanks,
Michele.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The problem is that you’re loading filters crafted for one specific equalizer into a different equalizer. For example, here is the electronic response of a 1/3-octave-designated filter for three different equalizers.









*Behringer DSP 1124 
1/3-octave (20/60)









Behringer FBQ2496 
1/3-octave (.333)









Velodyne SMS-1 
1/3/octave (4.3Q)*​

Your best bet for the DEQ would be to use REW’s RTA feature. That way you can tweak filters and see on-screen the change in response in real time.

The great majority of those filters you’re trying to use aren’t even needed. See this thread for some tips on full range equalizing (start with post #6).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

AcarSterminator said:


> Hi,
> I'm trying put EQ filter data in my DEQ2496 and see what's change in REW measure.
> Seems something wrong in my operation: the result is worst then the measure with no equalize.
> 
> ...


Looks to me that you are getting the inverse of what you want. Increases where there are peaks and cuts where there are troughs. Is there something to correct that?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Main problem is probably that the target level is way above the response, so first you need to use the "Set target level" control to get the level right, but first set the Speaker Type to Bass Limited with a cutoff at about 40Hz or so for a reasonable match to the response. Next problem is the equaliser type, the FBQ2496 or DCX2496 might be appropriate, but to know for sure you should make a loopback measurement through the equaliser with a filter set at (say) 1kHz, -12dB, 1/3 octave or so and see which of the REW equaliser settings (if any) gives the same filter shape as your measurement.


----------



## AcarSterminator (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm back to bring you all my apologize...
It was my fault: I put in EQ the wrong data :R
I didn't used "gain" colomn, but the green one on the left.
Thanks for all your interesting and useful replies.

So sorry,
Michele


----------

